# Website Building - Who to Have Do It?



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

Ou band needs a simple four page website done. I imagine it's quite straightforward but I have little time for the project.
Any recommendation on someone to do it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Glen said:


> Ou band needs a simple four page website done. I imagine it's quite straightforward but I have little time for the project.
> Any recommendation on someone to do it?


What kind of band are you? Hobby cover band? Pro cover band? Hobby original-material only band? Unsigned original-material band with big aspirations? That'd make a difference in my recommendation.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

www.freewebs.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> www.freewebs.com


If you're a little hobby cover act go for it. If you're looking to break out, get a deal, be star don't do it. A crappy website is far worse than no website.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Buy some hosting that comes with a domain name (I get mine from 1 and 1), it's cheap these days. Then for the design part you can learn yourself or hire a web developer to code/design it.


----------



## dgrose (Jul 16, 2007)

Glen said:


> Ou band needs a simple four page website done. I imagine it's quite straightforward but I have little time for the project.
> Any recommendation on someone to do it?


Do you have a budget? How much are you prepared to spend?
Make sure that you have your content ready - photos and text and whatever else. If I were you, I'd get a package like EZ Generator (from the same people who created Frooty Loops digital audio software) and construct the website yourself - no programming knowledge required and thousands of templates to build from.

dg


----------



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

In answer to the questions.

Hobby band - definately not looking for our "big break" - in that regard couldn't care less.

The objective of the website is to annouce upcoming gigs, have a web presence for friends and prospective clients.

Very simple content. A gig schedule, post our mp3 demos, and bio.

We have content, re photos,and audio.

Although I know I could do it myself with the software that is available out there I just don't have time to devote to setting it up.

I have already scouted out hosting/domain (probabley as recommended above 1 - 1 or Go Daddy) myself and will do the ongoing maintenance. 

Given the above this is a very small undertaking and has a budget reflective of that fact. Therefore it would have most appeal to someone like a student in media arts looking to build their portfolio of work. This sure ain't the size of job in which an established professional would have any interest.

Yes maybe I should just find the time and do it myself but I've worked on amassing the contents, checking hosting sites etc for months now and it's still not done.
Realistically if I haven't been able to get to it by now.................


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have a logo? What type of music is it? MySpace link? 

If I have time I'll whip something up... no guarantees though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Glen said:


> Hobby band - definately not looking for our "big break" - in that regard couldn't care less.


Go for a free site solution then. Unless you're courting corporate clients and then maybe bump it up a notch. I've used and liked the services offered by http://bandzoogle.com/ in the past. Not cheap, but nowhere near as pricey as a custom site.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Trust me, I'm a musician...*

DIY!

You are looking for a brochure on glass, that you can expand as required _in the future_.

Find one that you like and *steal the code*!

My two cents is this -> Internet = html, not pdf, flash, doc or anything else.


----------



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

_



DIY!

Find one that you like and steal the code!

Click to expand...

_These two parts of this post do not go together given my somewhat computer skill sets.

No web precense at all at the moment (No MySpace/FaceBook whatever) we're geezers for goodness sakes! :smile:

We do classic rock covers and there would be all types of people, including corporate clients viewing the site.

Bandzoggle seems alittle more than we want to budget for the ongoing hosting of the site. Those minimal 1 - 1 plans are about what we are going for or the premium Free Webs.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

gramatica said:


> My two cents is this -> Internet = html, not pdf, flash, doc or anything else.


Internet = a lot more than html... most sites, at a minimum, use html, css and php.

What's the band name? Do you have some pictures uploaded anywhere (flickr, photobucket, etc)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

gramatica said:


> Find one that you like and *steal the code*!


 Look, borrow ideas for layouts if you must, but consider asking permission first. Most sites won't mind you taking a layout. You can also buy a professional layout for peanuts. $20-$30. And like violation said: it's more than just HTML. Make sure you get the CSS and the images as well so you're not stealing their band width by pulling the layout images from their server.


----------



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't know CSS if it came up and bit me on the arse!

I'll up load some pictures to Photobucket later today.

Thanks all so far - lt's of good info!

I'm gettin' me some learnin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Glen said:


> I wouldn't know CSS if it came up and bit me on the arse!
> 
> I'll up load some pictures to Photobucket later today.
> 
> ...


That's good man. You don't want to slide down the slippery moral slope of snatching layouts. I highly recommend Bandzoogle. It is dead simple to set up and it lets you do very band-specific things (gig history, upcoming gigs, mp3s, etc.) with a few clicks.

If you're really keen on your own site PM me and we can talk about getting you set it up with a custom Joomla solution. It costs a bit more and is harder to run but you have even more control over. For an example of a Joomla-based band site I've done see my old band's page: http://theapolloeffect.com/


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

violation said:


> Internet = a lot more than html... most sites, at a minimum, use html, css and php.
> 
> What's the band name? Do you have some pictures uploaded anywhere (flickr, photobucket, etc)?


I think gramatica is trying to say that compared to the now-popular flash websites, basic html is better. And I agree. Some flashy websites take a while to load. And sometimes, there is just too much stuff. Html is simple, easy to edit, and fast. css and php can both be integrated into html. Its not required, but it does make it even simpler. Less is more I think.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh good gods.... Flash websites need to be taken out and shot. There is no need for it. You narrow your audience when you use flash as well.

A great compromise is a Flash/non-Flash option.

Cheers!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

www.thefwa.com :wave:

Flash Programming pwns :banana:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Try Patrick in NB for hosting and domain registration

www.pjmco.ca

A real site isn't very expensive.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

kous said:


> I think gramatica is trying to say that compared to the now-popular flash websites, basic html is better. And I agree. Some flashy websites take a while to load. And sometimes, there is just too much stuff. Html is simple, easy to edit, and fast. css and php can both be integrated into html. Its not required, but it does make it even simpler. Less is more I think.





Geek said:


> Oh good gods.... Flash websites need to be taken out and shot. There is no need for it. You narrow your audience when you use flash as well.


What *kous* said... and *Geek* gets it too!

You don't _view_ a css page (or any of those other examples)! asp is obviously too advanced for many people, and is not even available to all sites.

I understood a requirement for maybe 4 or 5 pages... I am self-taught on both guitar and web - if only you could do *view -> source* on guitar!

Find something on a site that you like, see (view -> source) how they do it, incorporate it into your site. _No intellectual property issues._


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yo,
i'm a freelance web designer/developer, and can probably put something togeather for you for around $500.

PM me if you'd like to talk more about it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i highly recommend the guy who set up and maintains my site:

[email protected]

his name is david hayes. he is in nova scotia.

-dh


----------

